# Question abt RCI exchange fee



## jellson (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello my fellow Canucks!

Pardon me for asking this here, but I've been on hold with RCI for so long and my long distance bill is mounting (I'm calling from Singapore) so I'd rather ask here instead.

What is the current RCI exchange fee for Canadian accounts? Is it still C$181? I am asking this since the C$ and US$ are now at par and the issue of the strengthening C$ came up in one of the "Ask RCI" threads and Madge promised a review back then. I wonder if such review happened.

Many thanks,
Jen


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 1, 2007)

There was a question about this just the other day.  link  

The short answer is that RCI will be reviewing this and expect an answer in about 1 month.


----------



## jellson (Oct 1, 2007)

^^ Many thanks, especially for the link.


----------



## asp (Oct 1, 2007)

New amounts came out for Oct 1 - should be able to get from a vacation counsellor.  When comparing fes, don't forget the dreaded GST.


----------



## Harmina (Oct 1, 2007)

My friend booked an international exchange with RCI today, the fee dropped from $219. to $210 CND. I have no idea how this compares to the US exchange fee for international exchanges.


----------



## djyamyam (Oct 1, 2007)

Domestic exchange is $164 USD 
International exchange is $199 USD


----------



## Harmina (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks...we should be paying less than our cousins to the South as our dollar is worth more.....


----------



## LynnW (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree it is not fair. Madge's answer was always that the cost of doing business in our countries is different. This makes no sense as Canadians are dealing with the US office and most of us own resorts in the US. I don't understand why they don't let the credit card companies handle it. All the other exchange companies just charge us in US dollars so I don't understand why RCI cannot do it. I do believe that Points owners can choose.

Lynn


----------



## jellson (Oct 6, 2007)

I tried to book a domestic exchange online today and noticed that the fee came down to C$173 from C$181.


----------



## BevL (Oct 6, 2007)

Still pretty funny that our exchange fees are higher than US in light of recent currency exchange rates.  But that's been a common problem with RCI for years.


----------

